# Tesco Image Editing Software



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Haven't tried this one myself but if you're looking for a cheap editing program why not have a look at the following from Tesco... Tesco PhotoRestyle costing Â£9.97

Here's the blurb..

Powerful Photo-editing and vector drawing software for the home and office.

Tesco PhotoRestyle is powerful and easy-to-use photo-editing and vector drawing software, which includes multiple layers, vector drawing and text tools, Adobe Photoshop filter plug-in support, 25 image formats and includes over 90 filters.

* Compatible with all digital cameras - Edit pictures taken with your digital camera

* 90 filters - Improve the quality of your photos by touching them up

* Multiple layers, vector drawing and text tools - Make more of your images, for greeting cards, websites and more

* Create PDF files - Easily share your images with your friends and family

* 25 Image formats - Convert your pictures for use elsewhere

Rob


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Interesting, Rob...

Couldn't find it at our local (not the biggest branch in the world) or even on their website.

Its a hobby of mine, imaging software.

Roger


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


> Interesting, Rob...
> 
> Couldn't find it at our local (not the biggest branch in the world) or even on their website.
> 
> ...


Me too...

Have a look at http://www.tescosoftware.com/ordering.php


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Interersting Chris,

nowhere within 25 miles of here.









Roger


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


> Interersting Chris,
> 
> nowhere within 25 miles of here.
> 
> ...


Same here; which is annoying! I'd like to try it...


----------

